# Musclefood Alternatives



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have used musclefood before and they were spot on but havnt ordered in a while from them (beginning of this year)

I was looking to order again so went on there facebook to see what offers/discounts were on the go as this was were i normally used to get the code for the 5kg chicken and the reviews section is atrocious looks like they have gone right down the **** pan over the past month or so.

So....any recommended alternatives i have found ProteinFoodsDirect any others? or is this the best bet?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Cash and carry


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

macdonalds


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Butchers!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Muscle Meat is another sponsor on here. I've only heard good reviews about them. Maybe give them a go.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

https://www.proteinfoodsdirect.com/ - I've ordered from these guys and they were spot on.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't know why you'd want to go else where, no problems at all.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> I have used musclefood before and they were spot on but havnt ordered in a while from them (beginning of this year)
> 
> I was looking to order again so went on there facebook to see what offers/discounts were on the go as this was were i normally used to get the code for the 5kg chicken and the reviews section is atrocious looks like they have gone right down the **** pan over the past month or so.
> 
> So....any recommended alternatives i have found ProteinFoodsDirect any others? or is this the best bet?


Hi,

That simply is not the case. Facebook does not regulate who posts on there, the best thing to look at is Trust Pilot which only allows people to post a review that are actually customers. It is true that during the warehouse move over the last few weeks we have had some issues, but every single person that had an issue - have had it put right.

Any issues yourself, then please let me know  Our warehouse move is now completed.

Thanks,

Darren


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

No complaints from me with regards to Muscle Food....


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Lee Maggs said:


> I have a poultry factory across from my work so I buy from them @ £4 per kg of chicken breast.
> 
> U could look to see if u have any poultry factory's near you?


I used to live close to a poultry factory called sun valley, the staff shop was great. I worked ot on the road so called past 3-4 times a week, you could get some real bargains like whole chickens for 50p, oven meals for 20p etc etc if you timed it right


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> macdonalds


Iv been using the McDonalds diet for a while and its not yielding good results


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Never had a problem with musclefood myself, the chicken has always been spot on.

I did use proteinfoodsdirect when a thread popped up on here around xmas time, took advantage of the offer at the time but i must say i was hugely dissapointed, chicken was awful, the sirloin steaks were as chewey as cheap cuts. Never again.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

defdaz said:


> https://www.proteinfoodsdirect.com/ - I've ordered from these guys and they were spot on.


Yeh im thinking of giving them a try they have a £18 deal on the chicken aswel just dont have the wide range the musclefood have though


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Chunkee said:


> hugely dissapointed, chicken was awful, the sirloin steaks were as chewey as cheap cuts. Never again.


Well that adds uncertainty there then


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> Hi,
> 
> That simply is not the case. Facebook does not regulate who posts on there, the best thing to look at is Trust Pilot which only allows people to post a review that are actually customers. It is true that during the warehouse move over the last few weeks we have had some issues, but every single person that had an issue - have had it put right.
> 
> ...


I just dont have time for things been wrong and the effort and process that then ensues, email phone calls more emails to rectify what shouldnt have to be rectified so if i see something is likely to be an issue i stay clear.

You cant honestly say the reviews on facebook in there majority are not by customers ?

If as you say the warehouse move is now complete and is no longer an issue i may order again as looking around there is no were near the variety on offer anywhere else although there are some good deals on the basics


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

big pete said:


> I used to live close to a poultry factory called sun valley, the staff shop was great. I worked ot on the road so called past 3-4 times a week, you could get some real bargains like whole chickens for 50p, oven meals for 20p etc etc if you timed it right


It's still the same mate. They so have some serious bargains in there sometimes if you can get there and there's anything left haha


----------



## BroteinShake (May 4, 2014)

I've never used muscle food before, but always wondered - is their meat packed in such a way that it can be left for a long time (in transit or whatever) without being in the fridge? I'd worry about my neighbour signing for it and just leaving it in their hallway for a day


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

72 hours allegedly , although not tried and tested myself. Maybe I'd trust it for 48


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

tbf my orders have still been cold to the touch when they have arrived in the past


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> I just dont have time for things been wrong and the effort and process that then ensues, email phone calls more emails to rectify what shouldnt have to be rectified so if i see something is likely to be an issue i stay clear.
> 
> You cant honestly say the reviews on facebook in there majority are not by customers ?
> 
> If as you say the warehouse move is now complete and is no longer an issue i may order again as looking around there is no were near the variety on offer anywhere else although there are some good deals on the basics


That is the problem, we can't be sure. Many we try and contact and get no reply. Trust Pilot is by far the best way to look at a company, we can't edit/change the reviews and all reviews are by confirmed customers. I agree with you, that you can't be wasting time putting things right if they go wrong. Like all other companies we use 3rd party couriers, we have tested many and Parcel Force and APC are the best two (APC will be coming on as a full time option shortly).

Our warehouse move is now complete and the waiting times on orders is coming down again and the level of services will go up and up. Would love you to give us a try again


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

BroteinShake said:


> I've never used muscle food before, but always wondered - is their meat packed in such a way that it can be left for a long time (in transit or whatever) without being in the fridge? I'd worry about my neighbour signing for it and just leaving it in their hallway for a day


This would be fine


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ASOC5 said:


> I have used musclefood before and they were spot on but havnt ordered in a while from them (beginning of this year)
> 
> I was looking to order again so went on there facebook to see what offers/discounts were on the go as this was were i normally used to get the code for the 5kg chicken and the reviews section is atrocious looks like they have gone right down the **** pan over the past month or so.
> 
> So....any recommended alternatives i have found ProteinFoodsDirect any others? or is this the best bet?


I get everything from muscle-meat.co.uk

Nothing but superb quality. Beef is cheaper and better quality than musclefood and all grass fed 28 day aged british beef as standard.

Strongly recommend them. Get 30+kg of goods every month


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Just to note, many of our products are 35 day matured, grass fed  Every product gives full details on the products. Our price for 10 rump steaks is £29, which equates to £2.90 per 6oz steak. Regular offers and loyalty points too


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> Just to note, many of our products are 35 day matured, grass fed  Every product gives full details on the products. Our price for 10 rump steaks is £29, which equates to £2.90 per 6oz steak. Regular offers and loyalty points too


What would your price be for 5kg of grass fed aged rump steak in 8oz portions?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

RowRow said:


> What would your price be for 5kg of grass fed aged rump steak in 8oz portions?


We don't have that huge pack size on the site - but I will get it added this week for you. Prefer 8oz-9oz to 6-7oz?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> We don't have that huge pack size on the site - but I will get it added this week for you. Prefer 8oz-9oz to 6-7oz?


That would be good. 8-9Oz is better for me as 6-7 is too small


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

Heres a big thumbs up to proteinfoodsdirect, ive used these a few times now and there chicken breasts are spot on, lean and tasty.

I order in 20kg bulk and never had a problem, cheapest ive found on the net.

Def reccomend :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

RowRow said:


> That would be good. 8-9Oz is better for me as 6-7 is too small


I will get this on, now I know it would be popular. Will be around £60-£65 price mark. 35 Day matured, grass fed, consistently cut steakage


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> I will get this on, now I know it would be popular. Will be around £60-£65 price mark. 35 Day matured, grass fed, consistently cut steakage


That sounds perfect  as soon as I see it I'll grab it


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Chunkee said:


> Never had a problem with musclefood myself, the chicken has always been spot on.
> 
> I did use proteinfoodsdirect when a thread popped up on here around xmas time, took advantage of the offer at the time but i must say i was hugely dissapointed, chicken was awful, the sirloin steaks were as chewey as cheap cuts. Never again.


Thansk for the nice feedback Chunkee


----------



## suty (Sep 29, 2011)

I had a couple of issues with my last order but musclefood resolved these beyond expectations. Just placed another order off the back of their customer service.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

suty said:


> I had a couple of issues with my last order but musclefood resolved these beyond expectations. Just placed another order off the back of their customer service.


Thanks Suty


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

I've only ordered from them once which they messed up but to be fair they sorted it, not sure if there ready meals actually contain 50g of protein though.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Quality at Mf is brilliant. Yeah there's others around but value for money and customer service they're superb. They always own up if something is up and put it right. Not all companies do and for that reason I go back.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Found proteinfoodsdirect to be pretty crappy, messed up all my orders and the chicken tasted horrible.

steaks are decent from musclefood but ive had issues with smelly chicken so gone back to getting that from local butchers. last order I did was one of the steak offers, meant to be delivered the day before good friday and they ****ed the order up. got a stinking box of filth delivered on the following tuesday  got refunded with no issues though to be fair


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

younglad18 said:


> I've only ordered from them once which they messed up but to be fair they sorted it, not sure if there ready meals actually contain 50g of protein though.


The ready meals nutritional info is provided by the supplier, which is independently tested - the protein does vary per product (think highest is 48g)


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

chelios said:


> Quality at Mf is brilliant. Yeah there's others around but value for money and customer service they're superb. They always own up if something is up and put it right. Not all companies do and for that reason I go back.


Wow thanks Chelios.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Found proteinfoodsdirect to be pretty crappy, messed up all my orders and the chicken tasted horrible.
> 
> steaks are decent from musclefood but ive had issues with smelly chicken so gone back to getting that from local butchers. last order I did was one of the steak offers, meant to be delivered the day before good friday and they ****ed the order up. got a stinking box of filth delivered on the following tuesday  got refunded with no issues though to be fair


You wasn't the only one on that day - our third party logistic provider messed up many orders. We are now 100% in our own facilities, and last week was much better and this week will continue to improve in all areas.

Chicken too, we have added absorbent pads and reduced the time from cutting to dispatch to you.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Shop around at your local butchers (check facebook, theres loads deliver in my local area and areto be competing for our business) was suprised how cheap they are and the meat is great quality, 10 kilo of chicken breast is £35 delivered same day / next day


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Had issues with chicken on my last order, ended up binning half of it.

Ordered burgers aswell and they were OFF. Absolute disgusting smell from them and extreme discolouring.

Mince has always been top notice.

I find then a gamble if I'm honest


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quality wise I've had no issues with MF or Protein Foods Direct, MF do have a great range of foods though and sometimes do bulk specials which are good value.

These are the only companies I've used for the last 12 months and will order from who has the best deals when I need to order.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> macdonalds


hey ya big cvnt good to see you popping in,,, did you U start with lamont


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Quality wise I've had no issues with MF or Protein Foods Direct, MF do have a great range of foods though and sometimes do bulk specials which are good value.
> 
> These are the only companies I've used for the last 12 months and will order from who has the best deals when I need to order.


Makes perfect sense!  Remember our loyalty points too :-0 And Christmas pressies!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

All I can say is ..I have never had anything less than top quality food .As long as @MuscleFood don't mess that up I will continue to buy from them.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

gearchange said:


> All I can say is ..I have never had anything less than top quality food .As long as @MuscleFood don't mess that up I will continue to buy from them.


BIG THANKS!!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think a lot of the issues people have with online retailers come from delivery, which seems to differ regionally, than from issues with the actual product itself.

I had issues with myprotein deliveries many times where others had no issues at all, probably cos my local delivery driver was a fvckwit.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

My friend had a problem with MF. They billed him for 10kg chicken (which he ordered) also 10x6-7oz steaks (which he never ordered) however he received it all, complained he didn't order the steak they said he had... But long story short, he ended up getting his refund and keeping the steaks. Apparently they were awesome steaks too lol. But myself never had a problem, great products!!


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

I had an issue with delivery in the past and they sorted it out and gave me an offer to say sorry, it wasn't their fault but they showed that they value their customers.


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

MuscleFoods sorted me out when some mince went off before the date stated, sorted it out really quickly and very well, I'd trust them to be honest!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Used MF plenty of times and is great value and quality.

Any issues I've had are mostly down to delivery and MF have always been very helpful and rectified issues ASAP.

I also use a local wholesaler, all depends on what offers are best at the time but MF has a far wider range


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

good to see your stocking quest bars , just need a few more flavours maybe chocolate brownie and strawberry cheesecake


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

When looking at the issues, 99% of the time it is down to the courier which I'm guessing is because they throw the boxes around and don't take care. Although it is annoying, I don't think it is MuscleFood's fault and I keep that in mind. That's where MuscleFood shine too - when things go wrong, they always seem to sort it quickly and more than adequately.

Look at it from their point of view - someone orders £100 worth of meat. The box gets thrown around and damaged in transit - the customer unfortunately receives damaged meat. The customer then rings MF and they arrange to sent out that same £100 worth of meat. MF can't claim that £100 back from the courier - they are £100 out of pocket.

Meat delivered to the door is very convenient, but unfortunately there is the very slight risk that things can go wrong in transit. This would happen with any online meat company, whether it be MuscleFood, MuscleMeat, Protein Foods Direct, Athleat etc.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Have ordered a few times from proteinfoodsdirect with no issues.

Not tried musclefood yet as the long delivery times recently due to factory move has put me off.

Will try them in the near future.


----------



## NEANDERTHAL (Aug 4, 2009)

Had to wait 9 days for delivery from MF recently. Then the package was returned by the courier due to a "funny smell". They refunded me quickly enough but goddamn it was frustrating waiting so long for FA.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

johnnya said:


> hey ya big cvnt good to see you popping in,,, did you U start with lamont


Yes bro been there now a couple of months and love it.Hes brilliant

Did do self defence classes for months before with wing chun basics tho had to go to the sifu to progress mate


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ASOC5 said:


> Iv been using the McDonalds diet for a while and its not yielding good results


mines brilliant as I have had a 6 pack tho mainly from a plastic bag.

Pitty no such thing as Saturdays or I would be an athelte


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> That is the problem, we can't be sure. Many we try and contact and get no reply. Trust Pilot is by far the best way to look at a company, we can't edit/change the reviews and all reviews are by confirmed customers. I agree with you, that you can't be wasting time putting things right if they go wrong. Like all other companies we use 3rd party couriers, we have tested many and Parcel Force and APC are the best two (APC will be coming on as a full time option shortly).
> 
> Our warehouse move is now complete and the waiting times on orders is coming down again and the level of services will go up and up. Would love you to give us a try again


After some some not so shining comments on some of the other suppliers chicken (i hate chicken and yours is actually decent) and a lack of variety iv give you another go, hope it turns up as spot on as last time


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> After some some not so shining comments on some of the other suppliers chicken (i hate chicken and yours is actually decent) and a lack of variety iv give you another go, hope it turns up as spot on as last time


Welcome back


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> mines brilliant as I have had a 6 pack tho mainly from a plastic bag.
> 
> Pitty no such thing as Saturdays or I would be an athelte


its a pitty there is one 2 minutes away from my work, will power dosnt exist before/after a night shift....or an afters shift.......actually i dont have willpower


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

KFC?


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Only problem I had with MuscleFood was delivery times 9 days I had to wait once but generally 5-7 days, only wait one day with Protein Foods Direct however and I've found there stuff ok so far!


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> Welcome back


order came today on time and was all spot on other then battered cartons of eggs (but they were intact)  , what was i thinking going somewhere else.

Iv given the springbok burgers a go already there fantastic you should definitely add some more of Africa to the menu get some Giraffe steaks on the go.

I was impressed with the steak been individually packed (first time ordering the steak) is this a future possibility for the chicken? like 5kg of chicken individual packed 2 breast to a pack? This appeals to my lazy nature


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

I've placed another order, my 6th or 7th I believe.

I always order 15kg at a time because of the delivery charge under £75 so I wish that free delivery would apply to orders of £50 and over.

But the chicken is perfect. I bought 10kg for £50 from a local supplement shop and each piece needs fat to be trimmed from it whereas MF is normally free of any fat.


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

I am a Musclefooder too, they sometimes do crazy deals with up to 50% off.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)




----------

